# Juwel Helialux Spectrum Vs Fluval Plant 3.0



## danmoz81 (12 Jun 2019)

18 months ago I bought a Juwel Helialux 1000 with Day and Night Controller for my Rio 180. The Helialux unit has now failed and needs exchanging under warranty. 

Unfortunately the Helialux is no longer stocked and has been replaced with the Helialux Spectrum which is about 25% more expensive than the original light and also requires a new controller at about 3/4 the cost of the Helialux Spectrum itself.

Meanwhile, Fluval have since released the Fluval Plant 3.0 with integrated smart control via bluetooth. 

I have no idea which I should go for. The Juwel offering is way more expensive but around 5600 lumens whilst the Fluval is about half the price but only about 3300 lumens.

Ironically, when I originally bought the Helialux it was the other way around, Fluval Plant 2.0 plus the wifi controller was way more expensive than the Juwel Helialux with D&N controller. 

All suggestions welcome.


----------



## tam (12 Jun 2019)

Not sure about the Jewel controller but the fluval is limited in someways. You can only have one light period and that is ramp up, on, ramp down, off. So can't can't split it if you want it on before and after work, or set a specific colour/length dim period in the evening etc. so do compare what the controllers actually do with what you want them to do.


----------



## danmoz81 (12 Jun 2019)

From what I've seen the Juwel controller does offer a lot more flexibility, such as numerous time periods, individual colour control, intensity, etc. The manual is here for those who are interested; https://www.juwel-aquarium.co.uk/ou...Instruction_Manual_ HeliaLux_SmartControl.pdf

I'm a bit surprised the Fluval Plant 3.0 is so limited as they were way ahead with Juwel 18 months ago, now it seems the roles are reversed. Just a shame I'll be looking at nearly twice the cost of the Fluval if I go with Juwel again.


----------



## danmoz81 (26 Jun 2019)

Well this decision was made for me. The retailer is replacing my Helialux with the Helialux Spectrum so I guess I'm going to have to buy the smart controller for it too.


----------



## danmoz81 (22 Jul 2019)

Nevermind, I posted a scathing review but update 2.0 fixes all my complaints.


----------



## alto (22 Jul 2019)

danmoz81 said:


> Well this decision was made for me. The retailer is replacing my Helialux with the Helialux Spectrum so I guess I'm going to have to buy the smart controller for it too.


Did you discuss this issue with Juwel tech support?
I’m surprised they weren’t more helpful in sorting out a solution regards the new controller required


----------



## cheekycharly (3 Dec 2019)

Hi, I was just wondering if there was much notable difference with the newer Spectrum lighting you got. I have the Helialux 1000 and was wondering if it was worth upgrading to the Spectrum model. The upgrade would be another £250-300 to shell out.


----------



## Sarn Smith (19 May 2020)

I have a freshwater tank and just bought one of these lights. Thinking in the future I may change to marine, it says not suitable for salt water, why would that be ? Any ideas anyone ?


----------



## ceg4048 (21 May 2020)

Sarn Smith said:


> I have a freshwater tank and just bought one of these lights. Thinking in the future I may change to marine, it says not suitable for salt water, why would that be ? Any ideas anyone ?


Hi,
    A dedicated reefer can better explain this, but the basic answer is typically that corals (and marine zooplankton) require specific wavelengths to thrive, or to produce their best health and colors. Supposedly, the bulb in question does not illuminate in those wavelengths at a sufficient power level.

For freshwater plants, the opposite is true. Freshwater plants do not care that much about wavelengths, so just about any bulb will do.

Cheers,


----------



## Sarn Smith (22 May 2020)

Thank you , good to know, just going to be even more expensive when I eventually/maybe change over.


----------



## Sarn Smith (22 May 2020)

1st picture with the standard tube lights, 2nd picture with new led helialux spectrum lights.
I think the new light gives a crisper light. Need to save for the smart wifi connector now.


----------



## jaypeecee (22 May 2020)

ceg4048 said:


> Freshwater plants do not care that much about wavelengths, so just about any bulb will do.



Hi @ceg4048 

FWIW, I'd just like to add that I don't share this viewpoint. We can discuss this by PM, if you wish. That would be my preference. Alternatively, would you be kind enough to explain why you make the above statement? Perhaps you are entirely correct but I'd like to understand your rationale. I'm all ears. I want to benefit from your knowledge.

JPC


----------



## jaypeecee (22 May 2020)

danmoz81 said:


> Well this decision was made for me. The retailer is replacing my Helialux with the Helialux Spectrum so I guess I'm going to have to buy the smart controller for it too.



Hi @danmoz81

It's almost a year since you would have received your Helialux Spectrum. The controller for this would appear to do some of the things that would be of interest to me. Any chance of an update now that you will have got some experience of using this gear?

TIA

JPC


----------



## cheekycharly (24 Aug 2020)

I have a Helialux Spectrum 1000 now but no controller for it. Still running on my Helialux 1000 with the standard Day/Night controller until I can get my hands on one at a good price.


----------

